# Missing the Forum!!!



## Maine Digger (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello All!  I haven't been logging on much at all over the past couple of months due to readying our home for sale.  It seems every night my wife and I have been scraping, painting, painting and more painting!  I also haven't been out to my latest digging site discovery in that time[] And my wife wonders why I've been so cranky[] We will be moving about an hour further north to an area that I'm sure will have some sites just waiting to be found! I've missed talking with you all, and hopefully, now that everything is done, and the house is actually on the market, I will have more time to log in! Hope you all have had a good summer, where did it go[&:], and lots of great discoveries.  I'm going to escort Cindi - Sunshine4me - to the site I found in the spring, it holds great potential and it should provide months of digging. Good to be back, by the way, how have our friends in the south make out through all the horrendous weather?


----------



## maineahh62 (Sep 28, 2004)

hey norm, good luck on the sale of your home, and on your new found digging site, i went out sunday for a sweep of an area, i found a very nice site, appears to be an old cabin site, it has what may be a well, and what is left of a rock foundation, the mosquitos are still plentyfull, i will be out digging in full force as soon as they are gone, with summer gone and most of our summer visitors i do not work the 10 to 11 hour days, good to see you still here.


----------



## Maine Digger (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Tim, thanks, our house just has 'outgrown' us![] The two of us don't need a 4 bedroom now that our sons have grown and moved out. We're looking at properties in the Augusta, Hallowell, Gardiner areas. I think there will be some prime sites up that way, there's a lot of history.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Glad to see your return Norm ! I thought maybe you were mad at us or something ? We have missed your posts and your knowlege . 
  Good luck with your house and your painting. Keep us informed on your progress and your bottle sites.    Happy diggin'  Brian


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here Here Norm! Been wondering what the devil happened to you![] There are a few names that used to be prominant around here that have gone missing.  Glad your back!  Kelley


----------



## IRISH (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Norm, I was looking at the member list just yesterday and wondering why you had not posted for ages [] . 
 Good luck with the move.


----------



## Maine Digger (Sep 29, 2004)

AWW GEE GUYS....you really know how to make a fellow feel wanted[] Thanks!! - Hey has Kim sent any posts from the frontier?  Did they hit the mother lode yet?


----------



## IRISH (Sep 29, 2004)

Kim hasn't posted for a while but I was talking on the 'phone to her the other day and they did ok out of the trip,  dunno about the mother lode but then I wouldn't tell if I found it so you never know [] .


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Norm -

 Augusta, Gardiner?  That would put you a lot closer to me - if you end up in that area perhaps we could get together and do a little rooting around sometime. As you say, there is definitely some history in that area.  Do you think anyone would mind if we did some scratching around Ft. Western?  Good luck with the house business.

 - Sam


----------

